

Did you know you can create encrypted partitions in OS X Lion? - mvip
http://viktorpetersson.com/2011/08/01/did-you-know-you-can-create-encrypted-partitions-in-os-x-lion/

======
deepinit_a
Did you know that apple give you that option?

->Worthless illusion of security.

